# Lens Compatibility?



## SezzyKezzy (Sep 26, 2011)

I own a Canon 1000D and got numerous lenses for this camera, namely, a Tamron 10-24mm and a Tamron 70-300mm. However, I've recently started using film.
I'm wondering if these lenses will be compatible with my film SLR, a Canon 3000V.

I also have a Nissin Di622 external flash, which worked on my Canon 1000D, I'm also wondering if this'll work on my Canon 3000V

Thanks, Sarah.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Sep 26, 2011)

The 70-300 will work, but the 10-24 I think is an EF-S mount which will not.  Not sure on the flash.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.  

Your Tamron 10-24mm is a Di-II lens, which is Tamron's way of saying that it's only meant to work with digital SLR camera with an APS-C sized sensor (crop sensor).  So even though you could put that lens onto your Canon film SLR, you would get a circle in the middle of the frame, with black corners (vignetting).    The 70-300mm should work with no problems, although it won't 'feel' as long on the film camera.

Overall, any canon EF lens, will work on any EOS camera.  The thing to watch out for, is that EF-*S* lenses (like Tamron Di-II) are only truly compatible with APS-S digital cameras (all the Rebels, XX bodies and the 7D).  They are not really compatible with 35mm film SLRs or full frame digital cameras like the 5D.  

As for the flash, it's hard to say.  As far as I understand, the old Canon film cameras aren't rated as high for flash sync voltage, as the new digital cameras.  To really know if it's save to use the flash on that film camera, you would have to look up (or measure) the flash trigger voltage.  You would also have to look up the rated max voltage for that camera...which might be as low as 6 volts (your 1000D is probably good up to 250 volts.)

You could buy something like a Wein 'Safe Sync' to protect the camera from the flash, or you could get a wireless flash trigger.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 26, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> The 70-300 will work, but the 10-24 I think is an EF-S mount which will not.  Not sure on the flash.


Other lens companies don't use Canon's EF-S mount, which would physically prevent the lens from attaching to the camera.  But as I mentioned, they are designed to work only will the digital bodies.  They can be mounted and used, but there will be serious vignetting.


----------

